# r34 valve color red code



## sr20gt30r (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, does someone can tell me what's exactly the color code for the red paint on the r34 valve cover?
thanks!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Good luck with this, and if you do find out, be sure to let me know! 

I searched high and low for this, and also spoke to a few people in higher states, but still no luck

I obtained the code, but this code was only used by Nissan internally, and not as a normal paint code recognised by your local paint suppliers


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Just paint it the same colour as your car when getting some stone chips removed from your bumpers like i did, alot less hassle than trying to find that mystery paint code isn't it Virdee?


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

Nissan Cherry Red Effect Z24 or X1020
:thumbsup:


----------



## sr20gt30r (Aug 25, 2007)

LivingMovie said:


> Nissan Cherry Red Effect Z24 or X1020
> :thumbsup:


Ok, but are you able to get that color in Canada? UAP Napa cannot. Maybe PPG or Carquest??


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Its actualy a Honda C90 moped red we re-done a mates 1 a while back and its an exact match.

Tony


----------



## sr20gt30r (Aug 25, 2007)

M19 GTR said:


> Its actualy a Honda C90 moped red we re-done a mates 1 a while back and its an exact match.
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony but the code of that color is C90 or it's a Honda model? Here in Canada, we don't have Honda C90 or color C90... moped red is the name of the color?
very nice your R34!!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Cheers. Its the model C90 Honda, il find the colour code for you of my sprayer tommorow.

Tony


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I'll be keeping a keen eye on this thread!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> I'll be keeping a keen eye on this thread!


You have just given me a call before and i would have got you the code...lol

Tony


----------



## sr20gt30r (Aug 25, 2007)

did you found the color code??


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Check out : DuPont Refinish, more than just paint ... click on color formulas, then via manufacturer name and color code. Type in Nissan, click on Nissan, then type in Z24. It will come up with 4 choices of paint codes. Hope this helped out. The color is called Cherry Red Effect.


----------



## LivingMovie (Oct 16, 2006)

synistrGT-R said:


> Check out : DuPont Refinish, more than just paint ... click on color formulas, then via manufacturer name and color code. Type in Nissan, click on Nissan, then type in Z24. It will come up with 4 choices of paint codes. Hope this helped out. The color is called Cherry Red Effect.





LivingMovie said:


> Nissan Cherry Red Effect Z24 or X1020


DuPont is available in Canada....


----------



## sixers (Feb 9, 2008)

i drive 34gtt, need a bit of help on suspension set ups..what are the brands u guys recommend? currently im on KTS susp....which a bit 2hard


----------



## sixers (Feb 9, 2008)

I need smething softer but not 2soft as im running on rb26.


----------



## sr20gt30r (Aug 25, 2007)

sixers said:


> I need smething softer but not 2soft as im running on rb26.


We are talking about paint code for the r34 valve cover here...
you can open a new post for that


----------



## Oakville (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I just took a cover to Halfords and they mixed me up a match! Think a Honda metallic red was identical.


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Or even B&Q Lol


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/37809-paint-codes-13.html#post1467710


----------



## markpetriw (Oct 6, 2016)

For those interested to know the exact paint code for R34 GT-R valve covers, I wrote to Nissan and had this response:

"This is in reply to your email dated October 4, 2016, concerning your Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R. First of all, thank you for your patronage of our products.

With regard to your inquiry, we would like to inform you of the color code of the rocker cover (tappet cover) as follows;

Color code: ZA08
Color name: Candy Red

We hope the information will be useful for you."

You're welcome if this helped.


----------

